# Ungenügender Service / Verbraucherunfreundlich / Kaufwarnung Online-Radon



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Hallo meine lieben Mountainbikefreunde,

ich habe mir zu Beginn diesen Monates ein neues Mountainbike vom Fahrradhersteller Radon aus Bonn gekauft. Die Beratung habe ich im Geschäft, den Kauf aber dann bei ihrem Onlinehandel getätigt. Als das Fahrrad kam, musste das Vorderrad neu eingestellt werden, da es an der Bremsscheibe schliff. Kann durch den Transport passieren, habe es eingestellt, ok. Nach meiner ersten richtigen Fahrradtour, konnte ich nicht mehr treten bzw. das Hinterrad übetrug die Kraft nicht mehr. Jetzt geht es los...

Eigentlich sollte der Fall klar sein, ich rufe beim Hersteller an, lasse das Fahrrad reparieren. Allerdings sagte man mir, ich müsste zunächst eine Foto machen und eine E-Mail schreiben. Gesagt und getan. Dann passierte erst einmal nichts. Daraufhin machte man mir den Vorschlag, das Rad reparieren zu lassen, diese Kosten dürften aber nicht mehr als 20 Euro übersteigen...Könnt Ihr euch das vorstellen? Da soll ich mich jetzt drum kümmern? Wieder eine E-Mail geschrieben und gefragt, wie das den gehen sollte. Dann wurde mir angeboten das gesamte Fahrrad im Orginalkarton (welchen ich nicht mehr habe) zurückzuschicken. Im gleichen Satz wurde aber auch direkt gesagt, dass man sich im Falle einer Rückgabe vorbehält, die Nutzung von der Gutschrift abzuziehen. .... Ich werde bestimmt nicht das Fahrrad quer durch Deutschland transportieren lassen um dann auch noch, im Falle der Rückgabe, die Transportschäden zu übernehmen. Also wieder mit dem Service geschrieben....Zwischenzeitlich bin ich aber zum Fahrradladen gefahren und habe gefragt, was er dafür nehmen würde...und jetzt kommt es....Er würde niemals für Radon Garantie oder Reklamationsarbeiten übernehmen, damit gäbe es nur Probleme.

Jetzt wusste ich aber, dass vermutlich der Freilaufkörper defekt ist. Diese neue Erkenntnis wieder Radon geschrieben. Ihre Antwort, ich könnte auch nur das Hinterrad einschicken. Daraufhin habe ich wieder gefragt wer das denn ausbaut, einstellt und wieder einbaut. Die Antwort lautete, dass dies nicht die Kosten von 10 Euro übersteigen darf. Daraufhin habe ich dann meine Meinung dazu geschrieben. Das Fahrrad darf ich auf Anfrage auch nicht ins Geschäft nach Bonn bringen.

Seitdem passiert gar nichts mehr. Das Fahrrad ist einen Monat alt.

Von der Art der Kommunikation bis zu den Lösungsvorschlägen ist Radon eine absolute Frechheit und Endtäuschung. Kauft euch niemals diese Fahrräder.

Kauft euch bitte nur Fahrräder beim örtlichen Händler oder wo Ihr wisst, was Ihr in der Summe bekommt.


----------



## Erdnah (31. August 2019)

Ich würde mir von einem Händler einen Kostenvoranschlag holen für die Reparatur des HR plus Ersatzrad und diesen an Radon senden, die bisherige Kommunikation komplett mitsenden und um Kostenübernahme bitten. Dann die Reaktion abwarten und bei weiterhin unverschämten Vorschlägen einen Anwalt einschalten. Alternative: Rad in einen Karton vom Händler packen und retournieren. Die angekündigte Nutzungsgebühr im worst case als Lebens Lehrgeld verbuchen und beim lokalen Händler ein Rad kaufen.
Erdnah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.  Den Kostenvoranschlag will er ja gar nicht machen.  Hier will keiner mit Radon zu tun haben.  Ich finde das gesamte Vorgehen und die Kommunikation absolut katastrophal. Woher soll ich denn wissen, wie viel der Fahrradhändler X für die Reparatur Y haben will. Ist ja auch nicht meine Aufgabe. Die holen lieber das gesamte Fahrrad ab, anstatt Summe X für eine lokale Reparatur beim örtlichen Händler auszugeben. Aber nicht einmal das könnte ich machen, da keiner den Auftag annehmen würde. Nach Bonn kann ich das Fahrrad auch nicht bringen. Das ganze Vorgehen ist mit Blick auf den Zeit- und Kostenaufwand doch total ineffizient. Es ist ja noch nicht einmal ganz klar, ob dies tatsächlich der Fehler ist. Dann schicke ich das Fahrrad weg und muss mit evtl. neuen Beschädigungen leben, um es im Zweifel, erneut einzuschicken.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. August 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Als das Fahrrad kam, musste das Vorderrad neu eingestellt werden, da es an der Bremsscheibe schliff. Kann durch den Transport passieren, habe es eingestellt, ok. Nach meiner ersten richtigen Fahrradtour, konnte ich nicht mehr treten bzw. das Hinterrad übetrug die Kraft nicht mehr.



so gesehen kam der artikel schon mängelbehaftet zu dir.



Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Daraufhin machte man mir den Vorschlag, das Rad reparieren zu lassen, diese Kosten dürften aber nicht mehr als 20 Euro übersteigen.



dafür kriegst ja nichtmal die einzelteile.



Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Jetzt wusste ich aber, dass vermutlich der Freilaufkörper defekt ist. Diese neue Erkenntnis wieder Radon geschrieben. Ihre Antwort, ich könnte auch nur das Hinterrad einschicken. Daraufhin habe ich wieder gefragt wer das denn ausbaut, einstellt und wieder einbaut. Die Antwort lautete, dass dies nicht die Kosten von 10 Euro übersteigen darf.



sofern man den versand mit einberechnet, biste dann da schon mit den 10 euro fast komplett bei.



Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich dann meine Meinung dazu geschrieben. *Das Fahrrad darf ich auf Anfrage auch nicht ins Geschäft nach Bonn bringen*...



wtf? alleine dadurch machen die sich schon keine freunde, nachbesserung im eigenen ladenlokal wird untersagt? dafür ist die frittenbude doc da oder nur um neue kunden zu fangen? such dir nen anwalt!



Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Seitdem passiert gar nichts mehr. Das Fahrrad ist einen Monat alt.



schick die scheisse mit nem netten brief vom anwalt dem verein zurück. das wird definitiv ne neverending story...

insofern du nicht eine weltreise machen musst, wäre noch ein gedanke das ganze in bonn im laden direkt zu klären, am besten mit einem unabhängigen zeugen.


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Ja, akuell laufen auf allen Kanälen Vorbereitungen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mein Fahrrad repariert bekommen. Als das ganze aber diese Dimensionen angenommen hat, habe ich mich angefangen besonders für Radon zu intressieren. So schön das Mountainbike auch ist (Skeen Trail 8.0), so katastrophal ist der Hersteller im Service. Nie wieder werde ich ein Fahrrad von Radon kaufen. Überlegt euch das mal. Alleine der Aufwand und Ärger. Die sollten mir als Entschädigung ein zweites Fahrrad schicken.


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Ach ja, nach Aussage am Telefon ist der Onlinehandel ein eigenständiger Laden. Daher darf das Fahrrad aus diesem Grund nicht ins Geschäft gebracht werden.


----------



## xyzHero (31. August 2019)

Bis auf die Sache, dass du es nicht in deren Laden bringen darfst (Das kann ich bzgl. Kulanz nicht so richtig nachvollziehen) ist der restliche Prozess erstmal aus meiner Sicht OK. 
Andere Frage, warum hast du das Rad nicht direkt im Laden gekauft? Onlinekauf kommt systembedingt mit Nachteilen die du jetzt leider trägst. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## FlexAC (31. August 2019)

Radon bzw. Bike-Discount hat sich doch richtig verhalten bis jetzt.
Wenn man ein Fahrrad online bestellt, sollte man auch etwas schrauben können. Vor allem ein Hinterrad ausbauen MUSS man können, schon alleine wenn man im Wald einen Platten hat! Bremsen einstellen ist auch ne Sache von 5 Minuten.
Das lokale Händler nicht gerne an Versenderbikes schrauben ist allgemein bekannt, besonders im Sommer, wenn genug zu tun ist. Da das Bike übern Versand erworben wurde, muss es halt auch so repariert werden.
Ebenfalls entsorgt man nicht den Karton, solange noch Garantie / Gewährleistung vorhanden ist. Steht auch so in deren Handbuch bzw. Homepage


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Mountainbikefreunde,
> 
> ich habe mir zu Beginn diesen Monates ein neues Mountainbike vom Fahrradhersteller Radon aus Bonn gekauft. Die Beratung habe ich im Geschäft, den Kauf aber dann bei ihrem Onlinehandel getätigt. Als das Fahrrad kam, musste das Vorderrad neu eingestellt werden, da es an der Bremsscheibe schliff. Kann durch den Transport passieren, habe es eingestellt, ok. Nach meiner ersten richtigen Fahrradtour, konnte ich nicht mehr treten bzw. das Hinterrad übetrug die Kraft nicht mehr. Jetzt geht es los...
> 
> ...


Späte Erkenntnis für einen, der nicht selbst kleine Reparaturen erledigen kann.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. August 2019)

Ich glaub davon kein Wort, bis mir einer beweist daß ich Recht habe.


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Naja, ich habe hier nie geschrieben, dass ich das Rad nicht ausbauen bzw. allgemein reparieren kann. Darum geht es nicht. Ich möchte ein Fahrrad, welches fast nur hochwertige Einzelteile verbaut hat nicht nach einem Monat selbst auseinanderbauen und zusammenbauen. Wenn ich ein teures Fahrrad kaufe, erwarte ich im besonderen Qualität. Die allgemein formulierte Kritik führt daher völlig an meinem Beitrag vorbei. Es geht hier nicht um meine Kompetenz als Mountainbiker/Schrauber, es geht um die Kompetenz bzw. den Service von Radon. 

Es mag sein, dass der Hinweis mit der Originalverpackung im Handbuch steht, allerdings hat die Verpackung rechtlich nichts mit Reklamation/ Garantie zu tun. Ich erwarte einfach, dass das Problem gelöst wird. Wo ist das Problem das Hinterrad wegzuschicken und dann beim Fachhändler eingebaut zu bekommen, oder zum lokalen Radonstore zu bringen? Warum soll das mehrmal hin- und hergeschickt werden? Das erhöht doch nur die Fehlerquote. Im Übrigen bin ich davon ausgangen, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Onlinehandel und dem Store gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanHo (31. August 2019)

Ich denke auch, du solltest über dich selbst nachdenken und nicht über Radon.
Zudem fährst du hier Geschütze auf mit "Verbrauchertäuschung / Kaufwarnung Radon" die mir absolut unangemessen erscheinen.
Und wenn du mit Radon in der selben Art und Weise kommunizierst wie hier, würde ich dich an Radon's Stelle auch im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## Fury (31. August 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich glaub davon kein Wort, bis mir einer beweist daß ich Recht habe.


Bis dahin hol ich schon mal das Popcorn


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Dazu kann man natürlicher unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich halte den Titel aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen für angemessen. Weder ist das Verhalten kundenorientiert/kundenfreundlich noch würde ich (meine Meinung) jemanden raten dort ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, da man, sobald es Probleme gibt, auch echt welche hat.


----------



## Oshiki (31. August 2019)

Gibt es bei dir in der Nähe einen Radon Service Partner?
Wenn ja da geh zu diesem Händler.

Ich habe inzwischen 6 MTBs von Radon und ich kann mich über die Qualtät nicht beklagen.
Allerdings mache ich fast alles selbst an den Bikes.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was du erwartet hast, es ist nunmal ein Versenderbike. Radausbau kann man auch einfach mal drüber hinwegsehen und die 2 Handgriffe fix selber machen, selbst wenn der Fehler dank Beweislastumkehr vermutlich bei Radon lag.
Sonst verstehe ich das Problem auch nicht, mehrere Lösungsvorschläge wurden dir angeboten...


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Bis auf den Bikestore in Bonn leider keiner. Ich wäre ja schon hingefahren und hätte das Rad ja auch schon ausgebaut. Aber ich finde es einfach total unangemessen im Vorfeld irgendwelche Preise vorzuschlagen und mir den Zugang zum Store zu verweigern. Verstehe ich einfach überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Das mit dem Store wurde dir doch erklärt, wenn das zwei voneinander unabhängige "Unternehmen" sind, dann ist das der Grund. Das mit den Preisen finde ich i.O., wenn das aus deren Augen die Kosten sind, dir diese so zu ersetzen und dir das Schrauben zu überlassen, wenns mit den Kosten nicht hinkommt würde ich halt sagen was es wohl kostet, fertig. Und dass du zum Fachhändler willst ist verständlich, dafür hat Radon die Service Partner. Wenn da keiner in deiner Nähe ist darfst du dich nicht wundern, dass die anderen Lokalen Händler ein Radon nicht anfassen wollen, schließlich ist der Versandhandel für die Existenzgefährdend...


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Und was auch noch im Raum steht: Es ist vermutlich der Freilaufkörper. Daher weiß ich noch gar nicht ganz genau, ob es tatsächlich der Fehler ist. Der Mechaniker hat das kurz geprüft (danke an dieser Stelle, hätte er ja nicht machen müssen)


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Schick das Rad, bzw das Hinterrad wenn das reicht ein, fertig, normales Procedere. Karton musste dir halt was suchen, vorstellbar, dass du den auch in Rechnung stellen kannst wenns deren Fehler war.


----------



## xxxT (31. August 2019)

sofort mit anwalt drohen ! da gibbet hier schon irgendwo n thread dazu, aber da gings um ne bremse...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> sofort mit anwalt drohen ! da gibbet hier schon irgendwo n thread dazu, aber da gings um ne bremse...


Der kommt mir bekannt vor, der Urlaub und die Bremse...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Weiß aber auch nicht was ein Anwalt da machen will, Nachbesserung/Kostenausgleich wird ja angeboten, nur weil die Art und Weise dem TE nicht taugt (das ist halt der Preis den man bei Versenderbikes zahlt; alternativ Händlerbike mit Aufpreis kaufen, Service vor Ort) gibts nicht zwangsläufig das Recht darauf.


----------



## xxxT (31. August 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Weiß aber auch nicht was ein Anwalt da machen will, Nachbesserung/Kostenausgleich wird ja angeboten, nur weil die Art und Weise dem TE nicht taugt (das ist halt der Preis den man bei Versenderbikes zahlt; alternativ Händlerbike mit Aufpreis kaufen, Service vor Ort) gibts nicht zwangsläufig das Recht darauf.


jep, so ist es . bei ,wer nun das rad ausbaut.. wollte ich schon nicht mehr weiterlesen.


----------



## Daniel_Biker (31. August 2019)

Dass mit dem Anwalt sollte eigentlich der letzte Weg sein. Werde mir mal zu euren Aussagen meine Gedanken machen. Danke für den Austausch. Sollte es Veränderungen geben, werde ich das hier auch klar stellen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Dass mit dem Anwalt sollte eigentlich der letzte Weg sein. Werde mir mal zu euren Aussagen meine Gedanken machen. Danke für den Austausch. Sollte es Veränderungen geben, werde ich das hier auch klar stellen.


Bin positiv überrascht von der souveränen Antwort  , obwohl wir nicht grade zimperlich antworteten.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. August 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Ja, akuell laufen auf allen Kanälen Vorbereitungen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mein Fahrrad repariert bekommen. Als das ganze aber diese Dimensionen angenommen hat, habe ich mich angefangen besonders für Radon zu intressieren. So schön das Mountainbike auch ist (Skeen Trail 8.0), so katastrophal ist der Hersteller im Service. Nie wieder werde ich ein Fahrrad von Radon kaufen. Überlegt euch das mal. Alleine der Aufwand und Ärger. Die sollten mir als Entschädigung ein zweites Fahrrad schicken.



Ist wie mit dem Billigsteak vom Discounter. Da steht zwar Fleisch drauf. Aber frag besser nicht nach Qualität oder Tierwohl.
Du hast ein Versenderrad gekauft, mit super Preis Leistung Verhältnis. Jetzt erwartest Du allerdings Service wie vom deutlich teureren Händlerrad...

Aber ok, anstatt das Rad einfach auszubauen und zur Reparatur zu schicken, machst jetzt auf dicke Hose. Und was hast davon, Ärger. Und kein Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. August 2019)

Hab nomma nachgedacht, denke du wirst trotz des üblichen Procedere nichtmehr mit Radon warm. Vielleicht solltest du dir das mit der Rückgabe überlegen und dir ein Händlerbike zulegen (bspw Cube Stereo 120 oä).


----------



## prince67 (31. August 2019)

Ich verstehe das ganze Problem nicht. Schicke das Fahrrad kompett zu Radon. Jetzt schon darüber nachzudenken, was wäre wenn es dann beim Versand beschädigt wird, ist doch unsinnig. Darüber kannst du dir Gedanken machen wenn es soweit ist. Du hast dir ja scheinbar auch diese Gedanken nicht gemacht als du Online gekauft hast.
PS: Warum hast du nicht beim Radon Händler in Bonn gekauft, wenn du dich da schon beraten hast lassen? Dann hättest du jetzt eine Ansprechpartner.
Aber diese Unsitt ist mittlerweile normal: Beim Händler beraten lassen und dann Online kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. September 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Du hast ein Versenderrad gekauft, mit super Preis Leistung Verhältnis. Jetzt erwartest Du allerdings Service wie vom deutlich teureren Händlerrad...



wir reden hier nich von nem bike ausm neckermann für 250 euro sondern schon über ein rad für paar tausend euros. da sollte auch eine versenderbude dementsprechend sein. insgesamt halte ich die preise, die im bikesport für so bissl fahrrad verlangt werden, langsam echt lachhaft. wenn man sich dann die kisten von specialized anschaut, dafür kaufen andere nen auto. muss das so sein? mit solchen sprüchen wie im zitat zeigt man leider den händlern und herstellern sehr gut, das diese weiter an der preisschraube drehen können und dürfen. sorry für die bösen worte, aber wenn man objektiv mal drüber nachdenkt, ich kenn noch zeiten, da wurdeste für bescheuert gehalten, wenn man 10tsd DM für nen bike hingelegt hast. heute sind die preise um 10tsd euro fast normal.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wir reden hier nich von nem bike ausm neckermann für 250 euro sondern schon über ein rad für paar tausend euros. da sollte auch eine versenderbude dementsprechend sein. insgesamt halte ich die preise, die im bikesport für so bissl fahrrad verlangt werden, langsam echt lachhaft. wenn man sich dann die kisten von specialized anschaut, dafür kaufen andere nen auto. muss das so sein? mit solchen sprüchen wie im zitat zeigt man leider den händlern und herstellern sehr gut, das diese weiter an der preisschraube drehen können und dürfen. sorry für die bösen worte, aber wenn man objektiv mal drüber nachdenkt, ich kenn noch zeiten, da wurdeste für bescheuert gehalten, wenn man 10tsd DM für nen bike hingelegt hast. heute sind die preise um 10tsd euro fast normal.


Per se hast du recht, 10 Riesen fürn Rad, dat is heftig. Inflation tut ihr übriges. Normal ist es aber noch nicht, eher die Hälfte bis ⅓ davon. Ansonsten erklärt der Markt wie so üblich alles. Angebot und Nachfrage und, dass sich die Hersteller ne goldene Nase verdienen glaube ich nur bedingt, würden die "zuviel" Verlangen würden andere die Preislücke schließen (So wie Radon es im Grunde auch macht, dafür muss man halt ggfs. Abstriche woanders machen), bzw, wenn Preis und Leistung im Missverhältnis stehen geht entweder das Unternehmen Pleite weils keiner kauft ODER das Unternehmen senkt eben wieder die Preise.
Zum Service wurde schon alles gesagt, ich suche vergeblich den Skandal etc.


----------



## freetourer (1. September 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> .....
> Zum Service wurde schon alles gesagt, ich suche vergeblich den Skandal etc.



+1

Vielleicht kann sich der Threadersteller auch an den Juristen anhängen, der ja Radon auf dem Rechtswege wegen des Ablaufs der Gewährleistung einer defekten Bremse in die Knie zwingen will .... 

Komisch, dass hier im Forum immer die Radon - Käufer resozialisiert werden müssen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. September 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich glaub davon kein Wort, bis mir einer beweist daß ich Recht habe.


Als würde es wen hier interessieren was Du glaubst.. ^^


----------



## null-2wo (1. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich der Threadersteller auch an den Juristen anhängen, der ja Radon auf dem Rechtswege wegen des Ablaufs der Gewährleistung einer defekten Bremse in die Knie zwingen will ....
> 
> Komisch, dass hier im Forum immer die Radon - Käufer resozialisiert werden müssen.


was isn aus dem eigentlich geworden? sind wir schon vor dem menschengerichtshof in den haag?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> was isn aus dem eigentlich geworden? sind wir schon vor dem menschengerichtshof in den haag?


Denke das ist ganz klar ein Fall für den Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte, sone kaputte Bremse vorm Urlaub, das wünscht man niemanden und verstößt ganz klar gegen jede Menschenwürde.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. September 2019)

@Daniel_Biker 
Das Du bei nem Versenderbike im Zweifel auch selber das Hinterrad ausbauen musst, wenn Du nicht das ganze Bike versenden willst, solltest Du schon einsehen. Und Dir hätte schon klar sein müssen daß es bei nem Versenderbike auch mal notwendig sein könnte das Rad einzuschicken, von daher war es schön ein wenig blöd den Karton so schnell zu entsorgen, aber zum Glück kriegt man ja solche Kartons für umme beim Händler, ist also kein Beinbruch.

Was uncool von Radon war, ist daß sie nicht wollen daß Du das Rad in deren Shop vorbeibringst. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Hinterrad ausbauen und an Radon schicken. Und mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken über eventuelle Beschädigungen beim Transport machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (1. September 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Der kommt mir bekannt vor, der Urlaub und die Bremse...



Eine wahre Perle! Sollte man gelesen haben.


----------



## Muckal (1. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wir reden hier nich von nem bike ausm neckermann für 250 euro sondern schon über ein rad für paar tausend euros. da sollte auch eine versenderbude dementsprechend sein. insgesamt halte ich die preise, die im bikesport für so bissl fahrrad verlangt werden, langsam echt lachhaft. wenn man sich dann die kisten von specialized anschaut, dafür kaufen andere nen auto. muss das so sein? mit solchen sprüchen wie im zitat zeigt man leider den händlern und herstellern sehr gut, das diese weiter an der preisschraube drehen können und dürfen. sorry für die bösen worte, aber wenn man objektiv mal drüber nachdenkt, ich kenn noch zeiten, da wurdeste für bescheuert gehalten, wenn man 10tsd DM für nen bike hingelegt hast. heute sind die preise um 10tsd euro fast normal.



Ist jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, aber da platzt mir mal wieder der Kragen:
Immer dieses scheiss Gejammer über die Preise. Und dann doch wieder nur das teuerste Zeug kaufen und meinen aus nem scheiss Fahrer wird dadurch ein Weltmeister. Leider klappt das so nicht und die Leute stehen einem im Weg rum.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Was uncool von Radon war, ist daß sie nicht wollen daß Du das Rad in deren Shop vorbeibringst.


Wobei dabei immer noch die Frage ist, ob das so wirklich der Fall gewesen ist.

So wie ich diesen Thread verstehe, geht es eigentlich nur darum, Radon mal so richtig kräftig ans Bein bzw in denen ihren Laden rein zu pinkeln.
Bei so was muß man mA nicht wirklich mit machen.

In den meisten Fällen sind namhafte Versender, zu denen ich auch Radon zählen würde, bemüht, dass bei berechtigten Reklamationen eine schnelle und unkomplizierte Lösung gefunden wird.
Eine Einbahnstraße ist das aber eben nicht.
Wenn der TE irgendwie unwillig war, das defekte HR selbst auszubauen und dafür in eine Fachwerkstatt wollte, muss man sich dabei nicht wundern, wenn Radon die 'Kosten dafür deckeln möchte.



Muckal schrieb:


> Eine wahre Perle! Sollte man gelesen haben.


Meinst Du das hier >>>






						Service extrem mangelhaft
					

So zum zweiten Mal ist meine Hinterbremse vor dem Urlaub kaputt gegangen. Vor einer anderthalb Woche wurde die Bremse eingeschickt und explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass ich am Donnerstag in den Urlaub fahre und die Bremse spätestens heute benötige (ohne Bremse fährt es sich schlecht) . Was war...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Nur wer gerade zu viel Zeit oder Langeweile und sonst nix zu tun hat....


----------



## Habitat84 (1. September 2019)

Dein Ansprechpartner im Gewährleistungsfall ist dein Vertragspartner. In dem Fall der radon onlinehandel der eben nicht zu dem Ladenlokal gehört. Sowas sollte man sich überlegen und sich gegebenfalls vorher informieren wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Dir bleiben eigentlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Einsehen das man eine falsche Erwartungshaltung hat. Das Rad ausbauen und zu radon schicken. 
2. Die Reparatur auf eigene Kosten bei einem der örtlichen Händler machen lassen. 
3. Dir einen Karton zu besorgen und den Kauf rückabwickeln lassen. Die Moneten die radon evtl für die Nutzung abzieht unter Lehrgeld verbuchen und dann ein Rad bei einem örtlichen Händler zu erwerben.


----------



## Habitat84 (1. September 2019)

Des Weiteren solltest du den Threadtitel nochmal überdenken. Wir haben zwar freie Meinungsäußerung, da du allerdings versuchst andere Leute vom Kauf bei Radon abzuhalten (und das unberechtigt da du ja sicher die agb‘s vor dem Kauf gelesen und akzeptierst hast) grenzt das schon an Rufschädigung. Und dafür kann man was auf den Deckel bekommen


----------



## Joey12345 (1. September 2019)

Finde in deinem Fall auch, dass Radon  bzw. Bike Discount sich hier bisher absolut richtig verhalten hat. 
Du hast das Rad über den Postweg bei ihnen gekauft und sie bieten dir an sich den Schaden anzuschauen, dazu musst du einzig und allein über den gleichen weg die Retour abwickeln und das Rad wieder zu ihnen zurück schicken. 

Was können die jetzt dafür wenn du den Karton nicht mehr hast?
Hättest du das Rad im Auto in Bonn abgeholt und müsstest es aufgrund eines Garantiefalles wieder dort hin bringen, hast aber zwischenzeitlich dein Auto verkauft. Ist das dann die Schuld von Radon?

Wie hier schon gesagt hast du wohl nicht gewusst worauf du dich einlässt, bist aber noch in der glücklichen Situation, dass du es zurück geben kannst. Mach das. Und kauf dir vor Ort irgendwo eins, da du anscheinend nicht der passende Käufer im Online Fahrrad Versandhandel bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (1. September 2019)

Das Thema ist doch schon längst durch. 
Wie oft wollt ihr jetzt die gleichen Beiträge zitieren und neu mit altem Inhalt kommentieren?


----------



## _Olli (1. September 2019)

SERVICE-PARTNER – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				




Es gibt um Bonn rum zig Läden die für online bikes zuständig sind..
Bike nehmen und hin fahren... Und änder die Überschrift!
Üble nachrede kann dir teuer zu stehen kommen. 







__





						Wie werden eventuelle Reklamationen abgewickelt? – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				



Hier steht was zutun ist! 

Ps: komm von deinem hohen Ross runter und ändere deine Sicht und dein Verständnis


----------



## schweizerm (1. September 2019)

Hatte auch einen Defekt an einem DTSwiss E1900 Hinterrad. Rad ausgebaut u. Reifen runter, in Karton mit Rücksendebeleg vom Radon-Service (Schaden vorher per Mail gemeldet) und ca. 10 Tage später neue Felge erhalten. Was glaubst Du macht Dein Händler? Der baut die Felge aus und schickt die auch nur ein. Die Mavic XA 29" kostet als Satz ca. 217 €. Das Skeen 8.0 hast für 1.699 € geschnappt. Vergleichbares Rad aus Shop kostet wesentlich mehr. Ablauf kannst Du auf der HP lesen: https://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-li...-werden-eventuelle-reklamationen-abgewickelt/ 
Mach doch net gleich so ein Fass auf auf als deinen ersten Post als neu angemeldeter.


----------



## Fury (1. September 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch schon längst durch.
> Wie oft wollt ihr jetzt die gleichen Beiträge zitieren und neu mit altem Inhalt kommentieren?


Aber noch nicht von jedem!


----------



## Jedem (1. September 2019)

fury9 schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht von jedem!



At your service!
Kann jetzt zu!


----------



## aufgehts (1. September 2019)

Jedem schrieb:


> At your service!
> Kann jetzt zu!


Wer nix zu sagen hat, wiederholt andere...
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....
Musst nur eine x-beliebige Politik-Talkshow ansehen ..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, aber da platzt mir mal wieder der Kragen:
> Immer dieses scheiss Gejammer über die Preise. Und dann doch wieder nur das teuerste Zeug kaufen und meinen aus nem scheiss Fahrer wird dadurch ein Weltmeister. Leider klappt das so nicht und die Leute stehen einem im Weg rum.



stimmt, damit kannst mich auch nich meinen, ich fahr mit bockaltem (aber dennoch nicht schlechtem) material, da ich diese preiswirtschaft nicht mehr unterstütze. ich nutze mein bike, bzw habe es nie in den grenzen benutzt, die es ausgehalten hätte. dafür fahr ich einfach zu langsam und zu schlecht.
stimmt im grossen und ganzen, jedoch heissts immer "scheiss gejammer übe rdie preise"... stimmt. wenn man dann auch noch die eier inner buchse hätte und schlichtweg mal dem händler sagen würde: nö, ich fahr doch noch mitm vorjahresbomber. vllt würden dann einige einfach mal wach werden und die preise nich jahr für jahr weiter anziehen. ich denke also im grunde verstehen wir beide schon worums geht, ich versuch es halt direkt grad an der wurzel zu packen.


----------



## Muckal (2. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> stimmt, damit kannst mich auch nich meinen, ich fahr mit bockaltem (aber dennoch nicht schlechtem) material, da ich diese preiswirtschaft nicht mehr unterstütze. ich nutze mein bike, bzw habe es nie in den grenzen benutzt, die es ausgehalten hätte. dafür fahr ich einfach zu langsam und zu schlecht.
> stimmt im grossen und ganzen, jedoch heissts immer "scheiss gejammer übe rdie preise"... stimmt. wenn man dann auch noch die eier inner buchse hätte und schlichtweg mal dem händler sagen würde: nö, ich fahr doch noch mitm vorjahresbomber. vllt würden dann einige einfach mal wach werden und die preise nich jahr für jahr weiter anziehen. ich denke also im grunde verstehen wir beide schon worums geht, ich versuch es halt direkt grad an der wurzel zu packen.



Und das tust du eben gerade nicht, m.M.n.. Was würde ich mir als Händler denken wenn du zu mir kommst und mir erzählst du kaufst nix weil die Preise abgehoben sind? Das:    Der nächste, der die 8000 für ein FAHRRAD hin legt, kommt noch in der gleichen Woche. Wenn die Preise runter sollenn muss ein kollektives Umdenken stattfinden. Da finde ich so ein Medium wie das hier besser. Wenn es doch nur Leute gäbe, die einen großen Hebel zur Meinungsbildung bei den Leuten hätten und NICHT von der Industrie auf kostenlosen Madeira-Urlaub auf den Topmodellen geschickt würden um dann unabhängige und objektive Tests für Normalos zu schreiben...


----------



## xyzHero (2. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und das tust du eben gerade nicht, m.M.n.. Was würde ich mir als Händler denken wenn du zu mir kommst und mir erzählst du kaufst nix weil die Preise abgehoben sind? Das:    Der nächste, der die 8000 für ein FAHRRAD hin legt, kommt noch in der gleichen Woche. Wenn die Preise runter sollenn muss ein kollektives Umdenken stattfinden. Da finde ich so ein Medium wie das hier besser. Wenn es doch nur Leute gäbe, die einen großen Hebel zur Meinungsbildung bei den Leuten hätten und NICHT von der Industrie auf kostenlosen Madeira-Urlaub auf den Topmodellen geschickt würden um dann unabhängige und objektive Tests für Normalos zu schreiben...



Go for it


----------



## Tbuschi (2. September 2019)

Krass, ich habe sein ein paar Wochen mein erstes Radon Bike.
Hier das zu lesen ist schon heftig.
Hoffe nun das ich bei dem Bike Glück habe und keine Defekte in der Gewährleistung. Das hört sich ja schlimm an.
Wie als würde Radon gar keinen Kundenservice haben.

Verstehe ich es richtig, wenn ich Online ein Fahrrad holen ist die Reklamation ein anderer Weg wie wenn ich es im Megastore in Bonn kaufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (2. September 2019)

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, es steht alles auf der Seite von Radon: https://www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/
Daher konnte ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass sich der firmeneigene Mega store dagegen weigert das Rad anzunehmen. Aber wie kennen auch nur die Aussage vom TE.

Mal davon abgesehen muss hier wohl eh der LRS eingeschickt werden. Das läuft dadurch auch nicht schneller ab. Wäre beim Fachhandelkauf aber das gleiche Prozedere.
Alsoeeinfach sachlichbleiben . 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## freetourer (2. September 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Krass, ich habe sein ein paar Wochen mein erstes Radon Bike.
> Hier das zu lesen ist schon heftig.
> Hoffe nun das ich bei dem Bike Glück habe und keine Defekte in der Gewährleistung. Das hört sich ja schlimm an.
> Wie als würde Radon gar keinen Kundenservice haben.
> ...



Reim Dir doch nicht so einen Mist zusammen und lies auch mal die anderen Beiträge hier statt nur den hysterischen Eingangspost des Threaderstellers.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sorry für die bösen worte, aber wenn man objektiv mal drüber nachdenkt, ich kenn noch zeiten, da wurdeste für bescheuert gehalten, wenn man 10tsd DM für nen bike hingelegt hast. heute sind die preise um 10tsd euro fast normal.


ist zwar jetzt vollkommen am eigentlichen Thema
*(Ungenügender Service / Verbraucherunfreundlich / Kaufwarnung Online-Radon)*

vorbei 

 , sry, aber mE besteht zwischen einem 10tsd DM Bike und einem 10tsd Euro Bike schon mal ein technologischer Unterschied und der ist nicht bloß bei der LrGröße von 26" zu inzwischen 29" zu finden. 
Eine Scheibenbremse aus dem Jahr 1999 wird sicherlich auch funktioniert haben - aber mE war das mitunter recht abenteuerlich und da war eine günstigere V-Brake wesentlich zuverlässiger.
Kannst ja zurück zur V-Brake.... ^^
Genauso wie bei Carbonfelgen, versenkbaren TeleskopSattelstützen, tubless Reifen plus tlr Laufräder. Gab es irgendwie damals auch schon , aber so richtig praxis tauglich ist das Zeug erst jetzt geworden. 
Eine günstige Federgabel von heute hat wesentlich mehr Federweg, als eine Downhill Federgabel von damals. Und funktioniert i.d.R.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. September 2019)

scheint mir auch so, dass es ein Defekt des Freilaufs (Körpers) ist. Rechtlich läuft das so: es scheint mir als ein von Anfang an vorliegender Mangel zu sein.  Hier hat Radon ein Recht bzw. auch die Pflicht zur Nachbesserung. Du musst also denen das Hinterrad zur Verfügung stellen mit einem Schreiben, das zur Nachbesserung - Beseitigung des Mangels innerhalb einer angemessenen Frist auffordert. Sollten sie das verweigern, kannst Du den Mangel anderweitig beseitigen lassen und denen die Kosten dafür auferlegen. Wichtig - sämtlichen Schriftverkehr aufbewahren zur Beweissicherung - z. B. wenn Sie die Mängelbeseitigung ablehnen. Wichtig ist aber auch, sich an den richtigen Vertragspartner zu wenden. Sofern der "analoge" Radonladen eine andere juristische Person ist, muss man sich an den Onlineladen wenden.
Die Kosten für die Mängelbeseitigung sollten die tragen.
Hoffentlich nimmt´s bald ein gutes Ende
wr


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. September 2019)

Hallo Daniel

Ich lese gerade deinen Thread und möchte mich gern in den Fall einmischen, wenn das ok ist.
Unerfreulich, dass dein Hinterrad nicht mehr will, und das nach so kurzer Zeit! Das ist ärgerlich! 

Zu aller erst würde ich gerne wissen, wo du wohnst (per PM), damit ich nachschauen kann, wo wir in deiner Nähe einen Service-Partner haben, der dir weiterhelfen kann. 

Außerdem wäre es hilfreich, wenn du mit die Ticket-Nummer (per PM) nennen könntest, unter der Du bisher mit H&S Bike-Discount kommuniziert hast. Dann kann ich mich dort einlesen.

Wir können gerne die Kommunikation über PM weiterführen.

Beste Grüße! 

Ingo


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. September 2019)

Wieso kauft man mit 10 linken Daumen im Versandhandel? Oder habe ich es überlesen?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. September 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Mountainbikefreunde,
> 
> ich habe mir zu Beginn diesen Monates ein neues Mountainbike vom Fahrradhersteller Radon aus Bonn gekauft. Die Beratung habe ich im Geschäft, den Kauf aber dann bei ihrem Onlinehandel getätigt. Als das Fahrrad kam, musste das Vorderrad neu eingestellt werden, da es an der Bremsscheibe schliff. Kann durch den Transport passieren, habe es eingestellt, ok. Nach meiner ersten richtigen Fahrradtour, konnte ich nicht mehr treten bzw. das Hinterrad übetrug die Kraft nicht mehr. Jetzt geht es los...
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp: Versuch mal anzurufen. Und lass richtig Luft ab. Das hilft manchmal mehr als 100 Mails...


----------



## Tbuschi (2. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Reim Dir doch nicht so einen Mist zusammen und lies auch mal die anderen Beiträge hier statt nur den hysterischen Eingangspost des Threaderstellers.



Ich will mir ja nichts zusammen reimen und habe deshalb ja gefragt und bin froh das Du @freetourer mir dann wieder die Angst nimmst. 
Somit ist für mich die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (2. September 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe hier nie geschrieben, dass ich das Rad nicht ausbauen bzw. allgemein reparieren kann. Darum geht es nicht. Ich möchte ein Fahrrad, welches fast nur hochwertige Einzelteile verbaut hat nicht nach einem Monat selbst auseinanderbauen und zusammenbauen. Wenn ich ein teures Fahrrad kaufe, erwarte ich im besonderen Qualität. Die allgemein formulierte Kritik führt daher völlig an meinem Beitrag vorbei. Es geht hier nicht um meine Kompetenz als Mountainbiker/Schrauber, es geht um die Kompetenz bzw. den Service von Radon.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass der Hinweis mit der Originalverpackung im Handbuch steht, allerdings hat die Verpackung rechtlich nichts mit Reklamation/ Garantie zu tun. Ich erwarte einfach, dass das Problem gelöst wird. Wo ist das Problem das Hinterrad wegzuschicken und dann beim Fachhändler eingebaut zu bekommen, oder zum lokalen Radonstore zu bringen? Warum soll das mehrmal hin- und hergeschickt werden? Das erhöht doch nur die Fehlerquote. Im Übrigen bin ich davon ausgangen, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Onlinehandel und dem Store gibt.


Wenn du wie du schreibst , schrauben kannst, dann bau das Hinterrad aus und schick es ein.BASTA
Wenn im Wald nen platten hast, baust es doch auch aus, wo liegts Problem‍♂️.
Desweiteren, du schaust die Kiste im Laden an und kaufst dann online .... WHY ???
Ich geh mal davon aus das du sparen wolltest.
Verbuchs als LEHRGELD

Geiz ist nicht immer geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. September 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man mit 10 linken Daumen im Versandhandel? Oder habe ich es überlesen?


Selbst wenn er zwei linke Hände hat und 10 Daumen, hat er trotzdem das Recht auf ein funktionierendes Bike, wenn er es neu bekommt.
Ich würde aber, aufgrund meiner eher positiven Erfahrungen mit Bike Discount (die ja dasselbe Haus wie Radon sind), eher davon ausgehen, dass es hier einige Missverständnisse, verbunden mit Aussitzen der Mails, bei TE und Radon gab, drum mein Tipp oben: Anrufen ist besser.
Noch was zu den 10 Daumen: Mir hat's mal einen Freilauf geschrottet und ich bin direkt zum Kundenservice des Laufradhersteller gegangen, in dessen Nähe ich mich befunden habe. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, viele Dinge am Bike selbst zu erledigen.
Wenn aber, wie in meinem Fall, die Zahnscheiben des Freilaufs keine Frontverzahnung mehr haben, kann man daran herzlich wenig ohne Ersatzteile ausrichten. Auch nicht, wenn man zwei rechte Hände und 10 Zeigefinger hat...


----------



## Oshiki (2. September 2019)

Ich glaube das der TE inzwischen wieder raus ist.
Er hat sich wohl nur für die Beschwerde angemeldet und als er nicht die erwünschte Resonanz erhalten hat ist er wieder seines Weges gezogen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der TE inzwischen wieder raus ist.
> Er hat sich wohl nur für die Beschwerde angemeldet und als er nicht die erwünschte Resonanz erhalten hat ist er wieder seines Weges gezogen.


Ich hingegen glaube bzw. hoffe daß die erste Wut beim TE verflogen ist und er die Kurve noch gekriegt hat.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hingegen glaube bzw. hoffe daß die erste Wut beim TE verflogen ist und er die Kurve noch gekriegt hat.


Kann ich mir auch eher vorstellen. Umso mehr da Radon ja einen ganz konstruktiven Beitrag ins Forum gestellt hat, auf dem man bauen kann.


----------



## jsunny (2. September 2019)

Kauft man ein Versenderbike und ich habe bei Radon schon ein paar gekauft sollte man ein wenig selber schrauben können oder einen lokalen Radon Service Partner haben und sich über den das Rad ausliefern lassen. Probleme habe ich bislang immer einvernehmlich lösen können und bin bislang auch immer zuvorkommend behandelt worden. Das man ein ein einschicken muss wenn es in der Garantie defekt ist (z.B. undichte Bremse nach 2 Ausfahrten) sollte jedem klar sein, auch das es dann ca 10 Tage dauert. War bei meinem Swoop genauso wie bei dem Cube meiner Frau. Also Ruhe bewahren! Auch wenn es bei einem neuen Bike schwer fällt da man fahren möchte.
Die Holzhammermethode führt im Regelfall dazu das der Gegenüber auch bockig wird und nur noch das tut was er muss, nicht mehr und vor allem nicht schneller. 

Frank


----------



## _Olli (2. September 2019)

Kann doch zu hier, da sich der hersteller gemeldet hat.. 

Bevor das noch ausartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walkingsucks (2. September 2019)

bin sehr erstaunt wie hier der te gehated wird
wer sich online z.b. einen 2000€ - fernseher kauft will doch auch dass der funktioniert und wenn nicht ersetzt oder repariert wird-auf kosten des händlers, freundlich und effektiv - normal, oder nicht? 
wenn einem der händler dann gleich komisch kommt - zitat:
Allerdings sagte man mir, ich müsste zunächst eine Foto machen und eine E-Mail schreiben. Gesagt und getan. Dann passierte erst einmal nichts. Daraufhin machte man mir den Vorschlag, das Rad reparieren zu lassen, diese Kosten dürften aber nicht mehr als 20 Euro übersteigen

ist man verständlicherweise angepisst

zitat-radon im forum: 
Zu aller erst würde ich gerne wissen, wo du wohnst (per PM), damit ich nachschauen kann, wo wir in deiner Nähe einen Service-Partner haben, der dir weiterhelfen kann.

warum nicht gleich so?



verstehe auch das online-kauf-gehate nicht, kunde sollte könig sein, online und im laden 
nicht dass man in deutschland im laden wie könig behandelt würde.....


----------



## walkingsucks (2. September 2019)

sollte heissen
wer sich online oder im laden z.b. einen 2000€ - fernseher kauft will doch auch dass der funktioniert und wenn nicht ersetzt oder repariert wird-auf kosten des händlers, freundlich und effektiv - normal, oder nicht?


----------



## xyzHero (2. September 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> bin sehr erstaunt wie hier der te gehated wird
> wer sich online z.b. einen 2000€ - fernseher kauft will doch auch dass der funktioniert und wenn nicht ersetzt oder repariert wird-auf kosten des händlers, freundlich und effektiv - normal, oder nicht?
> wenn einem der händler dann gleich komisch kommt - zitat:
> Allerdings sagte man mir, ich müsste zunächst eine Foto machen und eine E-Mail schreiben. Gesagt und getan. Dann passierte erst einmal nichts. Daraufhin machte man mir den Vorschlag, das Rad reparieren zu lassen, diese Kosten dürften aber nicht mehr als 20 Euro übersteigen
> ...



Vielleicht es ja genauso gelaufen? Wir kennen nur die Sicht des TEs. Im Internet kann man erstmal viel schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise runter sollenn muss ein kollektives Umdenken stattfinden. Da finde ich so ein Medium wie das hier besser. Wenn es doch nur Leute gäbe, die einen großen Hebel zur Meinungsbildung bei den Leuten hätten und NICHT von der Industrie auf kostenlosen Madeira-Urlaub auf den Topmodellen geschickt würden um dann unabhängige und objektive Tests für Normalos zu schreiben...



eben drum...



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> sry, aber mE besteht zwischen einem 10tsd DM Bike und einem 10tsd Euro Bike schon mal ein technologischer Unterschied und der ist nicht bloß bei der LrGröße von 26" zu inzwischen 29" zu finden.
> Eine Scheibenbremse aus dem Jahr 1999 wird sicherlich auch funktioniert haben - aber mE war das mitunter recht abenteuerlich und da war eine günstigere V-Brake wesentlich zuverlässiger.
> Kannst ja zurück zur V-Brake.... ^^
> Genauso wie bei Carbonfelgen, versenkbaren TeleskopSattelstützen, tubless Reifen plus tlr Laufräder. Gab es irgendwie damals auch schon , aber so richtig praxis tauglich ist das Zeug erst jetzt geworden.
> Eine günstige Federgabel von heute hat wesentlich mehr Federweg, als eine Downhill Federgabel von damals. Und funktioniert i.d.R.



nur doof das eben DIESE parts die du so ansprichst teilweise echt unnötiges zeug sind. gleiches gibts übrigens beim auto. heutzutage kosten die kisten deutlich mehr als noch vor rund 20 jahren. das die kisten nich noch ne arschwischfunktion haben, wundert mich. aber braucht es das? nö. dem kunden wirds suggeriert, das er es brauch, dann will er es natürlich auch haben.

29er... 650b... boost... tapered... und was weiss ich noch. braucht mans? es macht das rad nicht so deutlich besser, das ich ohne nicht schnell sein könnte. scheibenbremsen von 99 oder 2000? bin ich noch zig jahre gefahren, waren die mega-anker... während die neueren schön leichten discs alle reihenweise verreckt sind im freundeskreis. dh-gabeln... mag ja sein das die in den baujahren wirklich rotz waren, gehen wir aber garnicht sooo weit zurück, in den ersten 5 jahren des neuen jahrtausends haben viele hersteller sehr gute und haltbare DH gabeln gebaut. nun sind se unfahrbar laut dir, weil ja die sachen heute soooo viel besser sind. tubeless... wenns denn mal richtig geil funzen würde... nope, kommt mir nich ans rad, nachdem ich mir den ärger mit dem kram reingetan hab. carbonfelgen, rahmen und was weiss ich, brauchts das? nö...

es geht mir auch nicht drum das an dem highend bike für 10 scheine sowas dran ist. es ist aber ein anzug der preise auf der gesamten bandbreite des sports zu finden. letztens erst noch so nen suchthread bzgl tourenbike... da hiess es "jo, will so 3000 euro anlegen"... erste antworten waren so verständlich a´la "da kriegste nur noch müll für"... hey, das ist ne gute stange kohle. vor rund 10 jahren gabs da vernünftiges zeug für, wieso heute nicht?


----------



## Diddo (2. September 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er zwei linke Hände hat und 10 Daumen, hat er trotzdem das Recht auf ein funktionierendes Bike, wenn er es neu bekommt.
> Ich würde aber, aufgrund meiner eher positiven Erfahrungen mit Bike Discount (die ja dasselbe Haus wie Radon sind), eher davon ausgehen, dass es hier einige Missverständnisse, verbunden mit Aussitzen der Mails, bei TE und Radon gab, drum mein Tipp oben: Anrufen ist besser.



Wobei die beide ja schon so weit getrennt sind, dass der Megastore bei Radon die Räder ordern muss wenn sie nicht im Laden sind. Der Gedanke "ich bring das Ding nach Bonn in den Laden" ist also erst einmal falsch. Ich war von dem Laden an sich aber auch positiv überrascht.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (2. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> eben drum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass die Dinger vor 20 Jahren deutlich günstiger waren hat viele Gründe...
Grund 1: Deutliche Inflation über diese Zeit (übrigens stiegen in der Zeit die Gehälter auch!)
Grund 2: Du hast es angesprochen, die Verbesserungen am Rad. Braucht es ein einzelnes Merkmal wie 29" Räder? Eins allein macht vielleicht gar nicht soviel aus, die Gesamtheit der ganzen kleinen Verbesserungen jedoch machen die Bikes heute um Längen besser als die damals. Für 3k€ gibts auch ne Menge bike fürs Geld, man darf halt nur nicht bei Premiumherstellern gucken, bspw wäre da Radon Slide Trail 9.0, Radon Swoop oder Canyon, Cube Stereo auch usw, Liste kannste beliebig fortsetzen.
Von daher meckerst du finde ich ohne Grund über das System.


----------



## Wolfobert (2. September 2019)

Karton: Unabhängig von der Rad-Geschichte: Man muss sich keine Kartons bis zum Ende der Garantiezeit aufbewahren, auch wenn ein Händler das in seinen AGBs verlangt, habe ich in der "Stiftung Warentest" oft genug gelesen. Stell Dir vor, Du ziehst mit deiner Flamme zusammen und richtest eure Wohnung komplett neu ein und dann musst Du alle Kartons für die nächsten 2 Jahre aufbewahren? Dann kannst du einen Container mieten...

(P.S.: Hier geht es mir aber nur ums Grundsätzliche! Ich gebe zu, ein vorhandener Fahrradkarton wäre im Gewährleistungsfall nützlich)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. September 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Dass die Dinger vor 20 Jahren deutlich günstiger waren hat viele Gründe...
> Grund 1: Deutliche Inflation über diese Zeit (übrigens stiegen in der Zeit die Gehälter auch!)



aha? aber sicher nicht in dem maß wie die preise hier und da gestiegen sind...



skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Grund 2: Du hast es angesprochen, die Verbesserungen am Rad. Braucht es ein einzelnes Merkmal wie 29" Räder? Eins allein macht vielleicht gar nicht soviel aus, die Gesamtheit der ganzen kleinen Verbesserungen jedoch machen die Bikes heute um Längen besser als die damals.



naja, die ein oder andere neuerung hätte man sich besser sparen können, da mir allein der verschleiss zu heftig wird. wenn ich hör, das hier einige ihre ketten nach 1500 km schon runterwerfen, weil se total gelängt sind. da bleib ich doch bei 9fach... rund 3000km und noch lange nicht dort, wo man verschlissen sagen kann.  



skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Für 3k€ gibts auch ne Menge bike fürs Geld, man darf halt nur nicht bei Premiumherstellern gucken...



wieso? hier wurde doch genau DAS im thread schon suggeriert. "kaufst ne billigversenderkutsche haste halt pech, wenn was dran ist, ist halt nur billig"... nur... billig finde ich 3 scheine für die 0815 kisten nicht.



skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Von daher meckerst du finde ich ohne Grund über das System.



ansichtssache, ich hab für mich genug gründe, bin seit über 20 jahren mehr oder weniger aktiv bei diesem sport. vor rund 5 jahren hätt ich mir nochn bike neu aufgebaut, heute ehrlich gesagt krieg ich allein schon beim gebrauchtmarkt das reine kotzen. die neupreise treiben mir die tränen in die augen.
dafür restauriere ich mein cabrio und bau meinen astra noch auf v8 um. (incl tüv)


----------



## walkingsucks (2. September 2019)

naja, die preise im mtb-bereich steigen, zumindest gefühlt, schon deutlich schneller bzw stärker als bei anderen produkten
und neuer trend (ausser bei 2-3 versendern) ist selbst bei bikes für 5000€ oder mehr noch "billige" federung, bremse, laufräder, sattelstütze etc. zu verbauen
finde ich schon sehr frech

und die preise für die topmodelle einiger marken sind ja nur noch lächerlich - teurer als gute motorräder - what the fuck


----------



## skreetzh1dda (2. September 2019)

Habe extra Cube mitgenannt, damit es eben nicht heißt, das geht nur bei Versendern... Und ja, es gibt Hersteller, die übertreiben es... Dann kauft doch aber nicht bei denen. Ich persönlich kaufe nur da wo das P/L Verhältnis für mich stimmt, Rahmenfarben und Hersteller sind mir kack egal. Wenn anderen Leuten aber irgendeine Farbe/Name/Form des Rahmens etc der Aufpreis wert sind, dann sollen sie doch bitte machen. Und wenn du da bei keinem Hersteller mitziehen willst, dann ist das auch ok.



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> aha? aber sicher nicht in dem maß wie die preise hier und da gestiegen sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (3. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nur doof das eben DIESE parts die du so ansprichst teilweise echt unnötiges zeug sind. gleiches gibts übrigens beim auto. heutzutage kosten die kisten deutlich mehr als noch vor rund 20 jahren. das die kisten nich noch ne arschwischfunktion haben, wundert mich. aber braucht es das? nö. dem kunden wirds suggeriert, das er es brauch, dann will er es natürlich auch haben.
> 
> 29er... 650b... boost... tapered... und was weiss ich noch. braucht mans? es macht das rad nicht so deutlich besser, das ich ohne nicht schnell sein könnte. scheibenbremsen von 99 oder 2000? bin ich noch zig jahre gefahren, waren die mega-anker... während die neueren schön leichten discs alle reihenweise verreckt sind im freundeskreis. dh-gabeln... mag ja sein das die in den baujahren wirklich rotz waren, gehen wir aber garnicht sooo weit zurück, in den ersten 5 jahren des neuen jahrtausends haben viele hersteller sehr gute und haltbare DH gabeln gebaut. nun sind se unfahrbar laut dir, weil ja die sachen heute soooo viel besser sind. tubeless... wenns denn mal richtig geil funzen würde... nope, kommt mir nich ans rad, nachdem ich mir den ärger mit dem kram reingetan hab. carbonfelgen, rahmen und was weiss ich, brauchts das? nö...
> 
> es geht mir auch nicht drum das an dem highend bike für 10 scheine sowas dran ist. es ist aber ein anzug der preise auf der gesamten bandbreite des sports zu finden. letztens erst noch so nen suchthread bzgl tourenbike... da hiess es "jo, will so 3000 euro anlegen"... erste antworten waren so verständlich a´la "da kriegste nur noch müll für"... hey, das ist ne gute stange kohle. vor rund 10 jahren gabs da vernünftiges zeug für, wieso heute nicht?


 Falls Du wirklich der Ansicht bist, dass das neue Zeug sinnlos und überteuert ist, kannst Du gern den Beweis dafür antreten - im besten Sinne des Wortes - und den Typen mit den 10tsd € Bikes davon fahren... oder wenigstens mithalten. Zeig denen einfach, dass man kein teures Ratt braucht, aber heul bitte nicht rum, dass das Zeug "überteuert" ist. 
Ich wünsche Dir dafür viel Erfolg - wenn möglich....


----------



## feedyourhead (3. September 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> bin sehr erstaunt wie hier der te gehated wird
> wer sich online z.b. einen 2000€ - fernseher kauft will doch auch dass der funktioniert und wenn nicht ersetzt oder repariert wird-auf kosten des händlers, freundlich und effektiv - normal, oder nicht?


Wenn Du online einen Fernseher kaufst gehst Du zur Nachbesserung oder Garantieabwicklung doch auch nicht zum Media Markt, wenn was kaputt ist?


walkingsucks schrieb:


> Allerdings sagte man mir, ich müsste zunächst eine Foto machen und eine E-Mail schreiben. Gesagt und getan. Dann passierte erst einmal nichts. Daraufhin machte man mir den Vorschlag, das Rad reparieren zu lassen, diese Kosten dürften aber nicht mehr als 20 Euro übersteigen


Radon könnte auch sofort sagen, schick uns das Rad. Diese Option besteht natürlich immer.
Dass das aber so garnicht auf Begeisterung stößt sehen wir ja hier.
Also versuchen sie vorab abzuklären, um welchen Schaden es sich handelt (Foto per Email).
Dann wird abgeschätzt, was eine Reparatur kostet (keine Ahnung wie realistisch der Betrag ist, ich kenne den Schaden nicht. Vielleicht ist auch nur ne Feder im Freilauf verbogen), und dem Kunden angeboten, das Bike beim örtlichen Händler reparieren zu lassen.
Und natürlich werden die den Betrag begrenzen, sonst würden die lokalen Händler auf einmal sehr gerne Versenderbikes reparieren 


walkingsucks schrieb:


> verstehe auch das online-kauf-gehate nicht, kunde sollte könig sein, online und im laden
> nicht dass man in deutschland im laden wie könig behandelt würde.....


Hier gehts ja in erster Linie ja darum, dass sich tierisch über die Tatsache aufgeregt wird, dass man ein Versender Bike zur Erfüllung der Gewährleistung versenden muss. Dass man das Bike nicht einfach irgendwo hinstellt und es wieder repariert abholen kann, sondern dass man tatsächlich selbst das Hinterrad ausbauen muss (was ich im Gegensatz dazu auch als Entgegenkommen sehe um nicht das ganze Bike einsenden zu müssen.)

Kunde ist König hin oder her. Ich kann nicht den Service des örtlichen Händlers erwarten und gleichzeitig die Preise des Versandhandels.
Ich denke das ist es was hier einigen aufstößt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Falls Du wirklich der Ansicht bist, dass das neue Zeug sinnlos und überteuert ist, kannst Du gern den Beweis dafür antreten - im besten Sinne des Wortes - und den Typen mit den 10tsd € Bikes davon fahren... oder wenigstens mithalten. Zeig denen einfach, dass man kein teures Ratt braucht, aber heul bitte nicht rum, dass das Zeug "überteuert" ist.
> Ich wünsche Dir dafür viel Erfolg - wenn möglich....



ahja, heulen... is klar. wegfahren bzw mithalten, das ging ne zeitlang sogar, brauch ich also keinem beweisen. jedoch hab ich mir bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch vor paar jahren dermaßen das knie zerschossen, das selbst laufen nur mit humpeln drin ist. daher steht das zeug ja auch im markt. für die wand sind die sachen schlichtweg zu schade.

aber macht ma schön weiter, in 5 jahren kriegst dann unter 10 keine einsteigerkiste mehr und die guten sachen liegen bei 20... viel spass dabei!


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ahja, heulen... is klar. wegfahren bzw mithalten, das ging ne zeitlang sogar, brauch ich also keinem beweisen. jedoch hab ich mir bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch vor paar jahren dermaßen das knie zerschossen, das selbst laufen nur mit humpeln drin ist. daher steht das zeug ja auch im markt. für die wand sind die sachen schlichtweg zu schade.
> 
> aber macht ma schön weiter, in 5 jahren kriegst dann unter 10 keine einsteigerkiste mehr und die guten sachen liegen bei 20... viel spass dabei!


guck ma in die news, die focus und cube bikes finde ich für den preis ordentlich ausgestattet. und n volle-lotte-specialized gabs 2000 auch nicht für taschengeld. sonst hätte ich ja eins gehabt.

btw, jeder darf (halbwegs, jaja) frei entscheiden, wofür er sein geld ausgibt. im moment is halt geld da, und die leute geben es für fette bikes aus, ob du das gut findest oder nicht. weil das ist, was sie wollen (nicht brauchen, wollen!) du machst das ja auch, stichwort:


Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bau meinen astra noch auf v8 um.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> btw, jeder darf (halbwegs, jaja) frei entscheiden, wofür er sein geld ausgibt. im moment is halt geld da, und die leute geben es für fette bikes aus, ob du das gut findest oder nicht. weil das ist, was sie wollen (nicht brauchen, wollen!) du machst das ja auch, stichwort:



ob ich das mache oder nich, das steht nich zur debatte, ich wollte damit darstellen, das man soviel kohle für mehr als fürn stumpfes fahrrad investieren kann und so nen projekt auch zuende bringt. wer solche umbauten mal gemacht hat, weiss was da reinfliesst, wenn am ende kein blender stehen soll.

specialized war schon immer etwas teurer, genau wie cannondale und intense, das is mir auch klar. bis auf letzteres hab ich nie eins gehabt, aber eher weil ich sie nicht mochte. von intense (m3) war ich massiv enttäuscht, selten so ne miese verarbeitung gesehen (mifa-realbike niveau). hatte davor ein nicolai ufo st, da waren welten zwischen. erinner mich beim nicolai noch an die verkaufsgespräche, wo er erst weg sollte. "is ja nix mehr wert, so alt... bla"... heute kost so ne kiste wieder richtig geld.

naja, ich bin raus, könnt ihr euch weiter aufs TE-bashing konzentrieren, macht eh keinen sinn, das weiter zu erörtern. ist wie mit nem veganer über fleischessen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ahja, heulen... is klar. wegfahren bzw mithalten, das ging ne zeitlang sogar, brauch ich also keinem beweisen. jedoch hab ich mir bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch vor paar jahren dermaßen das knie zerschossen, das selbst laufen nur mit humpeln drin ist. daher steht das zeug ja auch im markt. für die wand sind die sachen schlichtweg zu schade.
> 
> aber macht ma schön weiter, in 5 jahren kriegst dann unter 10 keine einsteigerkiste mehr und die guten sachen liegen bei 20... viel spass dabei!


Das mit Deinem Knie tut mir ehrlicherweise leid. 
Dafür kann aber keiner was außer Dir.
Wenn Du Glück hast, dann hast Du noch guten Kontakt zu den Kumpels von damals und ihr unternehmt auch noch was zusammen.
Andernfalls beginnt eben ein anderer Lebensabschnitt...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit Deinem Knie tut mir ehrlicherweise leid.



danke.



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber keiner was außer Dir.



stimmt, so gesehen. mir hats im park leider die zugstufe verabschiedet, hat mich rausgekickt, feierabend.



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du Glück hast, dann hast Du noch guten Kontakt zu den Kumpels von damals und ihr unternehmt auch noch was zusammen.
> Andernfalls beginnt eben ein anderer Lebensabschnitt...



schon lange keinen kontakt mehr, bin ich ehrlich gesagt aber auch ganz froh drum. zeigte mir alles, wieviel ich da wert bin. nu gehts halt motorisiert auf 2 rädern weiter...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ahja, heulen... is klar. wegfahren bzw mithalten, das ging ne zeitlang sogar, brauch ich also keinem beweisen. jedoch hab ich mir bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch vor paar jahren dermaßen das knie zerschossen, das selbst laufen nur mit humpeln drin ist. daher steht das zeug ja auch im markt. für die wand sind die sachen schlichtweg zu schade.
> 
> aber macht ma schön weiter, in 5 jahren kriegst dann unter 10 keine einsteigerkiste mehr und die guten sachen liegen bei 20... viel spass dabei!


Ich denke, die Diskussion, die Ihr hier führt, ist absolut sinnlos.
Man kann Bikes von vor 20 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen und daher ist es auch sinnlos, deren Preise zu vergleichen. Ich habe ein sehr schönes (wie ich(!) finde 1998er Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail, mit Stahlrahmen und Rock Shox SID Federgabel, an das ich auch Scheibenbremsen montiert habe. Hinten habe ich dazu eigens eine Aufnahme an den Rahmen Schweißen lassen. Das Bike ist gut und schön zu fahren, aber, was seine Steifigkeit anbelangt, ist es absolut nicht mit dem 2015er 29er ​Carbon Fully von Cube zu vergleichen. Das sind zwei Welten. Wenn Du mit dem Stumpi harte Downhills runterheizt, musst Du einfach viel vorausschauender fahren. Vermutlich tragen auch die größeren Laufräder des Cube nicht unwesentlich dazu bei (29 statt 26), die zudem fast so leicht sind, wie jene vom Specialized. Beide sind von DT Swiss.
Das Stumpjumper hätte 1998 ca. 2000 DM gekostet (hätte, weil ich mir meins selbst im Laufe der Jahre immer weiter mit schöneren und moderneren Komponenten aufgebaut habe, auf Basis eines Rahmens, den mir Specialized 1999 gratis für einen gebrochenen 1992er Rahmen gegeben hat), das Cube hat 2017, selbst aufgebaut, ca 3200 Euro gekostet. Aber es ist ein Fully und die Bremsen kann man, ohne Anstrengung, mit einem Finger auch vorn blockieren.
Wenn ich eine mir bekannte Hardcore Abfahrt runterfahre und dann daran denke, wie ich einst mit Cantis die gleiche Abfahrt runtergefahren bin, wird mir bewusst, wie unterschiedlich die Dinger sind: Mit den Cantis musste ich ca. alle 500 Meter (Weg, nicht Höhenmeter) anhalten, weil mir die Hände brutal weh taten. Mit dem neuen Bike fahre ich lachend runter, obwohl ich selbst 20 Jahre älter geworden bin.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nu gehts halt motorisiert auf 2 rädern weiter...


Mach bitte sachte dabei. Da gibt es auch immer mal welche, die unbedingt zeigen müssen, dass sie richtig gute Fahrer sind und wesentlich besser und schneller als andere fahren können.   
So einer überholte mich letztens auf der Landstraße in einer Kurve. Muß man nicht verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mach bitte sachte dabei. Da gibt es auch immer mal welche, die unbedingt zeigen müssen, dass sie richtig gute Fahrer sind und wesentlich besser und schneller als andere fahren können.
> So einer überholte mich letztens auf der Landstraße in einer Kurve. Muß man nicht verstehen.



is nur ne 50ccm sumo.. die läuft wohl auch gut... aber ü100 bin ich damit nich unterwegs... und natürlich IMMER mit protection gear... stiefel, weste, etc.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. September 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Diskussion, die Ihr hier führt, ist absolut sinnlos.


In diesem Teil des Forums bzw diesem Thread sowieso. Das liest hier nie wieder jmd... 


Zucchi schrieb:


> Man kann Bikes von vor 20 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen und daher ist es auch sinnlos, deren Preise zu vergleichen.


Man kann aber erkennen, dass dort eine deutliche Entwicklung statt gefunden hat und zwar zum besseren.
Von daher jammere zumindest ich nicht über die "hohen Preise" rum, sondern hol mir aus dem weiten Angebot an richtig tollen Bike Teilen, was mir gefällt und wo ich auch der Ansicht bin, dass es einen kleinen Vorteil bringt. 
Deswegen kann man aber immer noch mit dem Classik- oder Youngtimer Zeugs unterwegs sein und damit Spaß haben.


----------



## walkingsucks (3. September 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn Du online einen Fernseher kaufst gehst Du zur Nachbesserung oder Garantieabwicklung doch auch nicht zum Media Markt, wenn was kaputt ist?
> 
> Radon könnte auch sofort sagen, schick uns das Rad. Diese Option besteht natürlich immer.
> Dass das aber so garnicht auf Begeisterung stößt sehen wir ja hier.
> ...



geht um gewährleistung und kundenfreundlichkeit, das hat weder was mit preis noch mit art des einkaufs was zu tun

und ohne zu wissen was kaputt ist ein limit von 10 euro zu setzen ist das gegenteil von kundenfreundlichkeit, genauso wie ganzes rad einschicken, wenn es servicehändler gibt sollte man die doch auch bevorzugt anbieten - servicehändler - service - oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## walkingsucks (3. September 2019)

und von wegen service des örtlichen händlers, ich lach mich tot, da habe ich auch schon die schönsten sachen erlebt,


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2019)

da gibt's nen extra faden für, "neulich beim fahrradhändler" oder so. saulustig und todtraurig.


----------



## walkingsucks (3. September 2019)

wie gut der service ist was man halt oft erst wenns schon zu spät ist, und selbst beim gleichen händler, ob lokal oder online, macht nicht jeder die gleichen erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeywhite (3. September 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> geht um gewährleistung und kundenfreundlichkeit, das hat weder was mit preis noch mit art des einkaufs was zu tun
> 
> und ohne zu wissen was kaputt ist ein limit von 10 euro zu setzen ist das gegenteil von kundenfreundlichkeit, genauso wie ganzes rad einschicken, wenn es servicehändler gibt sollte man die doch auch bevorzugt anbieten - servicehändler - service - oder verstehe ich da was falsch






Das Limit für das Herausfinden des Knacksen durch einen Fachhändler war bei mir bei 20.-Euro....
Die Werkstätten (und auch ich) kommen sich ziemlich verarscht vor, wenn ich denen sage, es sollte nicht mehr kosten. Die Suche nach der Ursache hat mich letztendlich 69.- gekostet.....
Habe das Prozedere übrigens beim praktisch neuen (!) Rad zweimal durchlaufen müssen, d.h. das erste mal kurz nach Zusendung des neuen Rades, dann noch einmal gleich nach Rücksendung; wieder das selbe Problem....


----------



## wahata (3. September 2019)

Daniel_Biker schrieb:


> Kauft euch bitte nur Fahrräder beim örtlichen Händler oder wo Ihr wisst, was Ihr in der Summe bekommt.



Gute Einsicht.


----------



## michael66 (3. September 2019)

Das Radon als Versender mit vielen Servicepartnern zusammen arbeitet ist doch bekannt und statt nur zu meckern und tausend wütende Mails zu schreiben wäre das ein leichtes das einfach selbst nachzulesen.
Ich hatte weder mit Radon noch mit dem Support Probleme,man sollte aber wissen um was es geht und freundlich bleiben dann klappt das auch. Dein Problem mit dem Freilauf ist doch nur eine Kleinigkeit und kein Produkt von Radon, das hätte dir bei jedem Rad passieren können auch bei einem 10k Bike.


----------



## Warrior_rider (4. September 2019)

Daniel_Biker na du stellst ja Ansprüche. Wie wäre es mal wenn du einfach das tust was die dir angeboten haben? Wenn der Fehler immer noch da ist kannst dich weiter aufregen. Klar ist es ärgerlich 1000 Euros für ein Bike auszugeben und dann ein "schaden" vorzufinden. Nur dein Problem ist du machst aus einer kleinen Fliege einen riesen Großen Elefanten draus. Jeder normale Mensch lässt es Reparieren und schaut dann was dann ist aber du fährst gleich die dicksten wummen aus und meinst DU hättest recht. Wenn ich Radon wäre würde ich dir nicht mal entgegenkommen. Denn mehr wie die Sachen anzubieten können die nicht. Wenn du es nicht annimmst dann dein Pech sieh es ein oder meckere weiter. Solche Leute regen mich auf da hat man kleine Sachen und motzen dann über den gesammte Hersteller rum.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2019)

@Daniel_Biker - habe dir am Montag eine PM geschickt. Wäre toll, wenn du dich meldest.


----------



## Robby2107 (4. September 2019)

Habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen hier und denke:
Bitte den Thread schließen!

Zum Einen habe ich das Gefühl der TE wollte nur Dampf ablassen und zum anderen hat RADON hier auch direkt schon die Kommunikation angeboten, was bisher vom TE scheinbar ignoriert wird. 
Es soll ja auch Radladenbesitzer geben, die sich als schlecht behandelte Fahrradkäufer ausgeben um in Foren Stimmung zu machen. Liest sich ein wenig so, gerade auch wegen der letzten Mail von RADON. <- persönlicher Eindruck.

Ich kann überhaupt nix gegen den Service von Radon sagen und finde die Vorgehensweise absolut nachvollziehbar und schlüssig. Zum Anderen lehnen lokale Fahrradläden Reparaturen nicht nur an Versenderbikes oftmals ab, sondern auch an allen nicht bei ihnen gekauften Bikes. Durfte ich auch schon mehrfach erfahren …


----------



## null-2wo (4. September 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Bitte den Thread schließen!


danke, dass endlich jemand kompetentes ein machtwort spricht und eine klare entscheidung trifft.  das ibc braucht macher wie dich!


----------



## _Olli (4. September 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @Daniel_Biker - habe dir am Montag eine PM geschickt. Wäre toll, wenn du dich meldest.


Den wird man hier nie mehr sehen.....

Aber schön zu sehen das sich die Hersteller bemühen...


----------



## Fury (4. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das ibc braucht macher wie dich!


Obacht! In dem Namen steckt „Rob“ !!! Wenn @Beaker_ das liest....


----------



## Bejak (4. September 2019)

Boah, schon 5 Seiten, wo seit Seite 2 schon alles geklärt ist. Fazit: Wie man in den Wald reinradelt, so radelt es wieder raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (4. September 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Boah, schon 5 Seiten, wo seit Seite 2 schon alles geklärt ist. Fazit: Wie man in den Wald reinradelt, so radelt es wieder raus!



Seit dem ersten Post war eigentlich schon klar was passiert.


----------



## _Olli (4. September 2019)

Na nix passiert. 
Wie immer....


----------



## Chemtrail (6. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich der Threadersteller auch an den Juristen anhängen, der ja Radon auf dem Rechtswege wegen des Ablaufs der Gewährleistung einer defekten Bremse in die Knie zwingen will ....
> 
> Komisch, dass hier im Forum immer die Radon - Käufer resozialisiert werden müssen.


Hatte auch mal mein Rad wegen nem defekten Geber der Bremse im Megastore in der Werkstatt, ganz abgesehen davon das es nur eine grottige Mt5 war wofür Radon in erster Linie nichts kann (abgesehen davon das die so was verbauen aber es ist nun mal die billigste Billigbremse mit vier Kolben am Markt und bei dem günstigen Kaufpreis für Komplettrad kann man die locker gegen was vernünftiges tauschen und ist immer noch billig dabei) musste ich über die anderen Kunden schmunzeln die in der Werkstatt bzw Ausgabe waren. Ein Pärchen hat z.b poröse Reifen reklamiert, sie hätten zwei Räder gekauft und so gut wie gar nicht benutzt, die Standen nur im Schuppen, deshalb wollten sie zwei Sätze neue Reifen haben, kann ja nicht sein das die im heißen Schuppen im Hochsommer porös werden. Ich konnte einen Blick auf komplett abgefahrene Reifen an stark genutzten Rädern erhaschen, Da kann man sich ja nur an den Kopf fassen, bestimmt kommen die später wieder und monieren das die Bremsbeläge nach nur wenigen tausend KM abgefahren sind. Versenderbikes ziehen z.T. eine seltsame Klientel an.

Ich glaube die Mitarbeiter vor Ort brauchen echt starke Nerven.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. September 2019)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal mein Rad wegen nem defekten Geber der Bremse im Megastore in der Werkstatt, ganz abgesehen davon das es nur eine grottige Mt5 war wofür Radon in erster Linie nichts kann (abgesehen davon das die so was verbauen aber es ist nun mal die billigste Billigbremse mit vier Kolben am Markt und bei dem günstigen Kaufpreis für Komplettrad kann man die locker gegen was vernünftiges tauschen und ist immer noch billig dabei)



komisch das diese "billigbremse" bei vielen problemlos läuft... vernünftig is dann vermutlich saint oder co...


----------



## Chemtrail (6. September 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> komisch das diese "billigbremse" bei vielen problemlos läuft... vernünftig is dann vermutlich saint oder co...


Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Ich will sie nicht mal geschenkt haben, du findest sie super. Bei vielen läuft sie Problemlos und bei vielen läuft sie nicht Problemlos. Sie IST die billigste 4-Kolbenbremse am Markt, Ende der Geschichte. Die Bremse war einfach zu billig als das ich mich darüber aufrege.

Es ging mir eher darum die seltsame Anspruchshaltung mancher Kunden von Versenderbikes zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Chemtrail (6. September 2019)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Karton: Unabhängig von der Rad-Geschichte: Man muss sich keine Kartons bis zum Ende der Garantiezeit aufbewahren, auch wenn ein Händler das in seinen AGBs verlangt, habe ich in der "Stiftung Warentest" oft genug gelesen. Stell Dir vor, Du ziehst mit deiner Flamme zusammen und richtest eure Wohnung komplett neu ein und dann musst Du alle Kartons für die nächsten 2 Jahre aufbewahren? Dann kannst du einen Container mieten...
> 
> (P.S.: Hier geht es mir aber nur ums Grundsätzliche! Ich gebe zu, ein vorhandener Fahrradkarton wäre im Gewährleistungsfall nützlich)


Ich habe noch nie etwas gekauft bei dem explizit dabeistand das ich den Originalkarton aufheben muss, bei einem Fahrrad sagt mir aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand UND in diesem Fall die Montageanleitung das es clever wäre den Karton aufzuheben falls es Reklamationen gibt, eine Verpflichtung besteht natürlich nicht. Der Vergleich hinkt also.


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn Du online einen Fernseher kaufst gehst Du zur Nachbesserung oder Garantieabwicklung doch auch nicht zum Media Markt, wenn was kaputt ist?
> 
> Radon könnte auch sofort sagen, schick uns das Rad. Diese Option besteht natürlich immer.
> Dass das aber so garnicht auf Begeisterung stößt sehen wir ja hier.
> ...


Ich vermute mal Radon geht so vor da die meisten Reklamationen erfahrungsgemäß gar keine Defekte sind sondern jemand ohne handwerkliches Geschick und technisches Verständnis ein Detail übersieht. Ich habe schon Leute gesehen die behauptet haben "Die Schaltung" sei kaputt und die kette schleift weil sie nie auf die Idee kamen den Umwerfer zu betätigen. Solche Menschen gibt es und es sind mehr als man denkt.

Es liegt im Bereich des möglichen das der TE das Laufrad einfach falsch eingebaut hat. Er hat sich jedenfalls nicht mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. September 2019)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Ich will sie nicht mal geschenkt haben, du findest sie super. Bei vielen läuft sie Problemlos und bei vielen läuft sie nicht Problemlos. Sie IST die billigste 4-Kolbenbremse am Markt, Ende der Geschichte. Die Bremse war einfach zu billig als das ich mich darüber aufrege.



die schilderung klingt aber minimal hasserfüllt. sollte man sich so gesehen freuen drüber, das die günstigste 4kolbenbremse dennoch gut funktioniert (bei den meisten). woran es liegt, das soviele damit probleme haben, verstehe ich nicht.



Chemtrail schrieb:


> Es ging mir eher darum die seltsame Anspruchshaltung mancher Kunden von Versenderbikes zu verdeutlichen.



ja, sind schon teilweise sehr lustige menschen unterwegs.


----------



## feedyourhead (7. September 2019)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Es liegt im Bereich des möglichen das der TE das Laufrad einfach falsch eingebaut hat. Er hat sich jedenfalls nicht mehr gemeldet.


Das sollte dann auch beim Händler für 20 eur drin sein


----------

